# fuel injectors ?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I read some were can't remeber though. That nissan mist. and a couple other companys use the same injector.(or at least they are made by the same people) Is there any truth to this? 

I eye balled some dsm injectors with a set of 370cc nissan injectors online and they look nearly the same. Plugs, size, tips. Only the colors varied..


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

I was wonder because they might be interchagable...

I compared again to make sure and the only diff. is that the plugs are slightly different. 


Scratch that!! The pic was small so zoomed in and they are way different...

SORRY


----------

